# Anyone going to Brands Hatch on May 2nd for BTCC?



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll be parked up on Southbank in my black Vectra; there'll be a few vectra's from Vec-C.com hopefully so if your there, pop over and say hi! :thumb:

Paul.


----------

